# New to puppies...



## WestieGurl23 (Aug 30, 2010)

Our family has finally decided to get two or three puppies(Depending on cost). And we've decided on Cockapoos.

First of all, we know to get from a responsible breeder so we've been studying breeders(If you have any breeder suggestions for us, please let me know!)


Second, does anyone have a list of stuff we should get for our puppies? Like what size crate and such?

Thanks, Amy ~ Certified Veterinarian and Wife to a Certified Veterinarian ~


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ok first off are you plannig on getting both puppys at the same time from the same litter?

i never advise getting to pups from the same litter espetaly if you are a new dog owner. i have seen tomany pups from the same litter living together who fight and try to tare eachother apart. one girl i know still has the scars on her hands trying to part them. 

get one puppy and enjoy him/her being a puppy. then think anout a 2nd at a later date.

if the breeder is willing to sell you two pups from the same litter knowing this is your first dog i would stear well clear of them as all they are only interested in is the money. 

moy two eldist atre 11 weeks apart in age only because we had our name down for Incas litter then we hered that Gypsy's owners had to pull out due to health problems. so we took her and kept our name down for Inca but changed the colour we were looking for. then it took about a year and abit before we decided we wanted another one, then anbout another year before we got the colour we wanted in Echo.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

My crate was about 17in x 24in. It should be big enough for when their full grown so make sure you have an estimate of how big they'll be. Also, i f your going to get baby gates, get tall ones becase they'll quickly be big enough to jump it. Good luck finding your puppies! Also, you may wwant to check petfinder.com where you may be able to find a cockapoo puppy in need of rescuing, that way you'll be saving a life!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I really don't think a true Certified Veterinarian would never need this info... I mean literally, crate size? But ok... I'll go with it.


Welcome Amy.

These are links for getting more then one pup. Suffice to say it is a bad idea in most cases. You do have the abilty to raise TWO ok because there are two of you, so if each takes responsibility of the care for a pup, the dogs won't bond as much to each other and can be normal. It'll be hard, but it will be possible. Do not get three, your begging for disaster. 

http://leerburg.com/2dogs.htm
http://www.caninedevelopment.com/Sibling.htm
http://www.doglistener.co.uk/choosing/siblings.shtml

If you truly want a dog from a truely responsible breeder, your going to go home with one puppy. Truly responsible breeders want the best for their dogs, and they never let two or three go to the same home. If you do get two or three pups, chances are your breeder is a byb.

If you want the best, get your pup(s) from a breeder that can trace their stock back to AKC champions and tests all their dogs.

For the crate, get one big enough for the larger parent of your pup(s).

Go here for food, pick a five or six star: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------

